# Overnight near Rouen



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

We travel to France on Tuesday and dock in Calais at 1430. I think that we will manage to get as far as Rouen without too much difficulty. Has anyone used the aire at Tourville La Riviere? It looks to have easy access etc. but is in the middle of the commercial area. Any other suggestions near to the route south around that area would be gratefully received.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

There is an excellent aire on the banks of the Seine at .. La Maileraye-sur-seine, we have used it several times..

It's in the aires book .. 
Google Map


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi John;

Can't help with the aire you mention but there is a good one at >Cleres< just north of Rouen, access via the A28 or A29.
If you make good time and get through Rouen then theres another good one at >Broglie< a few kms SW of Rouen just below Bernay on the N138.

Jim; The La Maileraye-sur-seine aire looks good, great pics.

pete


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Pete .. thanks 

It is a good aire, good access and fine for the large motorhome, free to park, no leccy and water requires a jeton, avaiable from the local bakery ... 
Easy stroll to the local shops .. and lots to watch on the river ..


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Jim and Pete,
I think that on the way down I will stay at Cleres as it will only be about eight miles off the main road. On the way back, however, we will probably use the suggestion by Jim (Maileraye-sur-seine); we will have much more time and I like the idea of watching the boats go by.
Many thanks to you both. If anyone sees M6 JVH in France during the nest couple of weeks. Please wave. 
Regards


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

When I wrote "nest", my mind must have been elsewhere. I really meant "next". I wonder what I could have been thinking of at my age?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi
> 
> There is an excellent aire on the banks of the Seine at .. La Maileraye-sur-seine, we have used it several times..
> 
> ...


Just don't get too close too the bank, as the wash from the bigger ships can come over the top.

If you take a walk, (keeping the river on your left), you will come across a compound, (on the right), where tigers are kept and trained.

Jock.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jock. The tigers weren't there when we visited recentley, apparentley they only go there for a rest, according to a local.

Jim. If you walk along to the end by the sewerage works and turn left and walk up thru the woods you walk into the municipal campsite with a tap by the hedge, no fence. not as far as it sounds.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

SidT said:


> Jim. If you walk along to the end by the sewerage works and turn left and walk up thru the woods you walk into the municipal campsite with a tap by the hedge, no fence. not as far as it sounds.
> Cheers Sid


Hi Sid

Yes, I did see the tap in the site.. shhhh :wink:


----------

